# I'm Getting A New Horse!! [PICS]



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Very exciting! I hope it all works out!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She looks very pretty. Good luck!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

She has gorgeous movement and a good hind end! You'd have tons of fun on her! Perfect for gymkhana!! Good luck


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She looks nice...Has good movement, so you could probably do anything with her with the right training. Good luck!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome! She's a beauty! Goodluck!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I got her on Friday and I LOVE her!! She is so sweet! I have already ridden her twice and she did great! (just walking 'course) She has met my mom's mustang gelding and my sis's Qh mare so far and they are getting along great!  She is so little and just drop dead GORGEOUS! I still need to get some pics of my own of her... I will update more about her later!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Go for it. I wish you the best of luck. ; )

Remember, when you get her, LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad you were able to get her. She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

super cute! hows it going with her?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I've named her Penny. Penny lane :wink:. She is doing phenomenal! Today we went on our.... third or fourth ride and me and my sis took a turn cantering on her, but then I let her 'go' and *wow* did she *GO*! It was so incredible... I am having riding fever now and I _need_ to go riding.. even though its dark out :shock: I got some pics of her today before the ride. So here are they are!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Shes a beauty. I'm so glad to hear she is working out well!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yay! She looks like she has a little more weight then she did in the video (i thought she was a little skinny) and i am glad to see her being a real QH with a butt and some stocky-ness


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> yay! She looks like she has a little more weight then she did in the video (i thought she was a little skinny) and i am glad to see her being a real QH with a butt and some stocky-ness


I know what your are talking about! She looked pretty slender in the video, she reminded me of my sis's QH who needs to put on weight. She is actually on a grain supplement called Strategy GX by Purina right now which I think got the weight on her. It also gives her an amazingly soft and silky coat! I love her short, compact, stocky-yet-lean build xD


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a stunning little girl! Congrats!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ i LOVE Strategy... thats what I use on my two and it is amazing and it doesn't make them hot. Great choice on feed  Keep feeding it to her as well as keep riding her and it will all turn into muscle!

That is what I have been doing with Brodie and here are some before and after pic... Strategy and Flax Seed work wonders! :wink:

1st May
2nd June
3rd Aug
4th Sept
5th Oct

*sorry so many pics lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW! She has the most beautiful chestnut coat I have ever seen! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

